# Steer or Bull???



## swiss.susan (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello all, I have a 15 month old Brown Swiss steer slated to go to the county fair next month.  When he was about 6 mos old my husband clamped him.  He says there were two testicles and there was no doubt he did the job correctly.  I have never run into this but this "steer" sounds just like a bull.  I put him in the grooming chute and felt around, and I can feel no testicles.  He is in a pen with 4 other steers and so I can't judge his behaviour around the girls, he is friendly as can be....but he sounds like a bull.  He calls like a bull when the tractor is coming over with grain.  What do you think???  Could he be a steer??
Thanks,


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't know if this helps you or not but last year I watched one of our steers try to mount our horse.  What I am getting at is they still have some of the hormones that made/makes them a male animal.  Personally we now have a herd of Highlands, the bull (while still a little young & small @ about 18 months now), is way calmer than the steers Jersy steers we sent to the butcher last fall.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 10, 2012)

Well if he's got no nuts then he's a steer, regardless if he's acting bullish or not.  We've had steers that've done the same thing as your steer is doing, including rubbing their heads in the dirt making bull pits in the pasture, bellowing/growling and mounting other steers, and they're still steers, not bulls.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with Wildrose.......if there are no  nuggets down there, you've got a steer.  I've seen bullish steers a few times.......


----------



## swiss.susan (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh So glad you have seen others do this.  First time for me.  absolutely no nuggets, and dh says there WERE two to begin with and he clamped each side twice.  Would have hated to take him to the fair being a bull   thanks everyone


----------



## Lothiriel (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep, our steer acts bullish occasionally. He's been steered now for about 6 months and there's nothing down there but an empty bag.


----------

